# Because I Honestly Have No Idea Where Else



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 8, 2009)

...To put this.

But, you see I have a bit of a dilemma. I thought possibly through joining here (Furaffinity itself lol, this forum came as a surprise to me) that I could post ANY kind of art, but upon browsing I find nothing but furry art.

I don't really do furry art, mostly signatures and banners that are Photomanipulation-based.

And I would like to know if my former thoughts were right or not. Could I submit any kind of art to the other site or does it strictly have to be furry art?


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 8, 2009)

The link in my signature leads to my latest, by the way.


----------



## sakket (Aug 8, 2009)

i post non-furry stuff. theres categories for humans/etc. non-furry stuff when you submit art, so id assume it's fine.. but if you aren't into furry art why the heck are you here?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 8, 2009)

sakket said:


> i post non-furry stuff. theres categories for humans/etc. non-furry stuff when you submit art, so id assume it's fine.. but if you aren't into furry art why the heck are you here?


 Art community with furries.
Lots of people here don't have any artistic skills whatsoever. And while I'm planning to do some anthro-oriented writing, so far I have only submitted general art pieces. Nobody has complained about it, but expect to get less views than if you were drawing dog cocks.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 8, 2009)

sakket said:


> i post non-furry stuff. theres categories for humans/etc. non-furry stuff when you submit art, so id assume it's fine.. but if you aren't into furry art why the heck are you here?


I'm not into drawing it; I myself love looking at it.

Mostly because the only thing I'm good at is drawing abstract :L


----------



## sakket (Aug 8, 2009)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> I'm not into drawing it; I myself love looking at it.
> 
> Mostly because the only thing I'm good at is drawing abstract :L


makes sense then.
yeah you should be okay, though mebbe adding little hints of animal features into abstract forms might be a cool idea. (or just naming the pieces after animals, that would mess with a few heads im sure. XP)


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe I could start doing more collabs with people; including their furry art into signatures and whatnot.


----------



## sakket (Aug 8, 2009)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Maybe I could start doing more collabs with people; including their furry art into signatures and whatnot.



thatd work too!


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you need a place to post your art, go to DeviantArt.com, it's just an art-fest there. Nothing but art, artists, and artists promoting their art to have other artist buy their artwork. 
Plus, you will get many more hits off your submissions there anyways. But why not have an account on that site AND this site? 
hope that helps ya out bro


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 8, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> If you need a place to post your art, go to DeviantArt.com, it's just an art-fest there. Nothing but art, artists, and artists promoting their art to have other artist buy their artwork.
> Plus, you will get many more hits off your submissions there anyways. But why not have an account on that site AND this site?
> hope that helps ya out bro


Can't ever get enough views; been there for three years now and I have less views than most <1 year goers.

That, and being a furry is easier here


----------



## Undying Song (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes, other artwork is allowed on FA, despite the name. :}

The thing about Deviant Art is that, for me and I know as well for others, it runs incredibly slowly. I have not had success in uploading pictures to DA for a long time, because it times out. DA is just too huge. That is my own reasoning for being unable to use DA.


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah I post all my art here, i'm not a furry, but I am an illustrator and have done a bunch of furry stuff recently for others have a look, I get good feedback no matter what I post on Fa human or furry.  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vickletiggs/


----------

